# 36 inch Coralife dual T5 aquarium fixture with spare bulb



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

This light is perfect for a planted tank as it is not too strong and not too low. Light is in good working condition with 2 6700K light bulbs in it (about 2 months old) plus brand new replacement bulb. $60obo

Located in Vaughan
















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

SOLD

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

